# Fluval 3.0 at 30 inches?



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi KaylSoftpaws,

The Fluval 3.0 is a great light and at a 24" depth can provide [email protected] with no glass top or [email protected] with a glass Versa-top measured at the substrate (3" deep) when set for 100% on all spectrum colors. PAR readings taken with a calibrated Apogee MQ-510 PAR meter. With a 30" depth I estimate that the light intensity for a 30" tank would be [email protected] with a glass top. This is based upon the Inverse Square Law of light intensity which may not be totally accurate since some light will reflect against the glass sides in a tank filled with water. Hope this helps! -Roy 

45 Gallon High (24") with Fluval 3.0


----------



## KaylSoftpaws (Aug 23, 2019)

Awesome, thank you! I already have Fluvals on my 4 other tanks and I like them, particularly the programmability. I'll have to look at the numbers in relation to the plants I'm thinking about for this new build.


----------



## Slushpup (Apr 12, 2020)

I really need to buckle down and get a par meter. I have two 36 inch fluval 3.0 on my 125 in the back portion of the tank. Lighting the front, I have 4 AI Prime HD Freshwater (the new models). I'm sure I have intense lighting, I just need to dial it in. I had an easier time with my 75 gallon with two 48 inch fluval 3.0 lights as the light was even across the tank.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Slushpup said:


> I really need to buckle down and get a par meter. I have two 36 inch fluval 3.0 on my 125 in the back portion of the tank. Lighting the front, I have 4 AI Prime HD Freshwater (the new models). I'm sure I have intense lighting, I just need to dial it in. I had an easier time with my 75 gallon with two 48 inch fluval 3.0 lights as the light was even across the tank.



Yea height and spacing can be problematic w/ puck style lighting..
Keep in mind equal spacing across the top isn't equiv. to equal lighting..


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

That is a great graphic. I am commenting so I can find this the next time I run two Nanos on a tank.

Thanks!

One other comment. I watched a great YouTube video about, what kind of fishkeeper are you? The list was good, but I wrote the host, and said, you forget the systems folks!

I run all my tanks with the same substrate, the same lights (Fluval Plant 3.0), and the same dual siesta schedule. But I do vary the light models (Nano vs long), height (on the Nanos), and power. This helps me dial in a new tank, since I am only concerned about a small number of variables, but mostly max power per photo-period.

Cheers


----------

